# BASE (Snort) / DaviCAL with PHP70



## freebuser (Nov 23, 2016)

I had issues with getting security/base to work with lang/php70 due to security/base not supporting mysqli.

to overcome I changed all the instances of mysql to mysqli under /usr/local/..www/base directory and it's working again.

I had to change a single line in DaviCAL installation as per below

https://gitlab.com/davical-project/awl/merge_requests/6


```
--- a/inc/AwlQuery.php
+++ b/inc/AwlQuery.php
@@ -258,7 +258,7 @@ class AwlQuery
        if ( isset($matches[4]) && $matches[4] != '' ) $dbuser = $matches[4];
         if ( isset($matches[6]) && $matches[6] != '' ) $dbpass = $matches[6];
       }
-      if ( $new_connection = new AwlDatabase( $dsn, $dbuser, $dbpass, $options ) ) break;
+      if ( ! $new_connection = new AwlDatabase( $dsn, $dbuser, $dbpass, $options ) ) return;
     }
     $this->connection = $new_connection;
     return $new_connection;
```


I believe future port/pkg upgrades will require this modifications to be applied again.

Hope this helps someone.

Cheers


----------

